# Any precious metals in toner cartridges and drums?



## Biscuit (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi,

I can get Brother and HP drum units and toner cartridges from our printers at work, after they are used. 

I see one very small circuit board with a little plated gold. Does anyone know what the other metals are? 

James


----------



## macfixer01 (Oct 28, 2007)

Biscuit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can get Brother and HP drum units and toner cartridges from our printers at work, after they are used.
> 
> ...




As I recall there is nothing special in them. An aluminum drum with an organic photoconductive chemical coated on the surface. As I recall there is a magnet somewhere inside. Toner is a polyester material I believe with some iron oxide. No precious metals that I know of.

macfixer01


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 28, 2007)

I've seen some units (drum plus toner units) that have gold plated contacts and also surface mounted components with gold leads. The amount is pretty minute, but enough may add up. 

A long time ago a copier tech told me the spool of corona wire used to replace broken charge transfer wires was a platinum alloy. It just so happens he gave me a roll of the replacement wire the same day. He said it was worth $400 that was back in the late eighties or early ninties. I tried to confirm this with internet searches but haven't had much luck. Maybe I should dissolve a length of it an see what it contains?

Steve


----------



## macfixer01 (Oct 29, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> I've seen some units (drum plus toner units) that have gold plated contacts and also surface mounted components with gold leads. The amount is pretty minute, but enough may add up.
> 
> A long time ago a copier tech told me the spool of corona wire used to replace broken charge transfer wires was a platinum alloy. It just so happens he gave me a roll of the replacement wire the same day. He said it was worth $400 that was back in the late eighties or early ninties. I tried to confirm this with internet searches but haven't had much luck. Maybe I should dissolve a length of it an see what it contains?
> 
> Steve





I thought the corona wires (on Canon engine based printers anyway) were just nichrome. I don't recall where I heard that, maybe at one of the factory trainings? It would certainly be worth checking though.

macfixer01


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you sure they're not tungsten? I think that's what was used on the Panasonic printers. 

Harold


----------



## junkelly (Oct 29, 2007)

Many of the popular brands of inkjet and toner cartridges can be recycled. You usually have to save up a quantity and send them in all at once. Prices for the most common ones are $0.50 - 2.00 each. This is probably more valuable than any possible metals. If you can recycle them, do so. If they're worthless, you might as well tear one open and see what's in it. I'd do it outside, and wear a mask and gloves...

http://www.ecyclegroup.com/faq.htm

-junkelly


----------

